# Sloan Optima Plus Won't Stop



## Kevan

A maintenance man at a church opened two urinal flush valves and changed the batteries. Upon reassembly, each just runs when you turn the water back on. The red LED flashes and the unit clicks (when the water is turned off), but otherwise it acts like there's no valve in there at all.

I arrived, studied the situation, and saw no clues. (I've repaired quite a few old ones, but never one of these.)

So I carried the diaphragm assembly to the parts house and was told that the old parts are now replaced with EBV-1022-A. So I purchased two.

Went back and installed one. No improvement whatsoever. Didn't bother installing the other one.

Anybody got a clue?


----------



## revenge

could be the solinoid u can puul batteries out wait #I've minutes and that reset it put batteries back in


----------



## Ron

I had this happen once turned out to be the button on top, replace the button and it will fix the problem.


----------



## 1703

Yes. Solonoid or the magnet is eff'd up in the manual button on top.


----------



## Redwood

The magnet in the button on top has messed with me as well...
Those Optima Flushometers bite the big one... :furious::furious:

I change a lot of them out and revert back to the old manual ones then install the Sloan Smooth on them... Much more reliable IMHO...

http://www.sloanvalve.com/Specifications/Sloan_Optima_SMOOTH_110.pdf

At least they have a manual override that always works... :laughing:


----------



## Kevan

Redwood said:


> The magnet in the button on top has messed with me as well


These two units don't have buttons on top.

The creepy thing is, they both went bad at the same time when the maintenance man replaced the batteries.

FWIW, I know that Sloan specifies alkaline only, so I dug the old ones out of the trash can and put them back into one unit to replace the carbon-zinc cells the maintenance man had installed. The red LED flashed, the unit clicked, but nothing changed. (I don't know why they specify alkaline only; electricity ain't my thing.) Tonight I bought some new alkaline cells to install tomorrow.


----------



## Redwood

I believe they are specified for a reason...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Junk.


I constantly see these malfunctioning.

Much rather see the old style on there and get back to basics.


----------



## 422 plumber

Redwood said:


> The magnet in the button on top has messed with me as well...
> Those Optima Flushometers bite the big one... :furious::furious:
> 
> I change a lot of them out and revert back to the old manual ones then install the Sloan Smooth on them... Much more reliable IMHO...
> 
> http://www.sloanvalve.com/Specifications/Sloan_Optima_SMOOTH_110.pdf
> 
> At least they have a manual override that always works... :laughing:


I have installed a lot of these at my two favorite coal burners. The guys like them, they are easy to maintain. no uratic acid build up:thumbup:


----------



## Phat Cat

If they worked perfectly, then plumbers would have less work. Thank you Sloan for looking out for the repair plumber. :thumbup: Cannot wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## plumb nutz

Kevan said:


> These two units don't have buttons on top.
> 
> The creepy thing is, they both went bad at the same time when the maintenance man replaced the batteries.
> 
> FWIW, I know that Sloan specifies alkaline only, so I dug the old ones out of the trash can and put them back into one unit to replace the carbon-zinc cells the maintenance man had installed. The red LED flashed, the unit clicked, but nothing changed. (I don't know why they specify alkaline only; electricity ain't my thing.) Tonight I bought some new alkaline cells to install tomorrow.


Did any water get into the housing? If that paper thin gasket rips, water easily gets into the housing, the unit is shot.


----------



## Kevan

I worked on the units for a while on Tuesday and began to notice that the electronic modules operated erratically: sometimes they'd click, sometimes not. I finally gave up and ordered new modules.

FWIW, I was confused when I wrote earlier that these units had no button on top. They do have buttons, but they consist of nothing more than a little air pump. While searching for clues, I had pulled a unit which had no button at all from another building, and I was thinking of that unit when I made my erroneous post


----------

